# Feel like shit, think it may be the Dbol



## RISE (Jun 13, 2013)

Anyone ever feel like shit when on dbol?  I've noticed that after I take it I feel like utter dog crap.  Headaches, nausea, getting winded really easily when working out and tension in my traps is what I've been feeling lately.  Only been on it a little longer than a wk, and thinking of dropping it.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 13, 2013)

how are u dosing it?


----------



## RISE (Jun 13, 2013)

25 mg ed in the AM


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 13, 2013)

start splitting the doses.Get a scale if u dont already have one and split everything.This helped me with headackes and i was doing 60 mg.Try this it will help and if it dont then drop it


----------



## RISE (Jun 13, 2013)

mines liquid so it will be easy to split.  I also wondered if it may be bc it is liquid?  Maybe something is not getting along too well with my stomach?  Although this would not cause the tension in traps or shortness of breath.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 13, 2013)

it sound like all sides from dbol..some get high bp that why u get headackes a sudden increase in estro and water.Are u using a AI?


----------



## RISE (Jun 13, 2013)

don't think it's estro bc I'm using a low dose of letro atm.  Going to taper off of it soon to see how well the Masteron controls it, I ordered aromisin not too long ago so if my estro rises I'll start using that.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 13, 2013)

aromasin makes me feel great! I think its the best AI


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 14, 2013)

No way is this the dbol itself. Sounds more like drol sides to me.  Whats the dbol suspended in?


----------



## RISE (Jun 14, 2013)

no idea, but the Venom tastes like grape...


----------



## JM750 (Jun 14, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> No way is this the dbol itself. Sounds more like drol sides to me.  Whats the dbol suspended in?



I agree. I was running heavy doses of drol/dbol/test and tren and there were days I was so damn lethargic I couldn't get out of bed. I literally wanted to die on those days. I dropped everything and just started to run test alone for a while. I was running 200mg of drol and 50mg of dbol per day. the stuff i had was pharm shit. I can't see how 25 mg of dbol is going to do this to you? But I guess everyone is different.


----------



## Rage Strength (Jun 14, 2013)

Dbol did this to me. It also made me more vascular and stronger than an ox. I could feel my head pulsing every minute. I felt like the fucking hulk. I was running 50-75mg Ed too though. Wish I could get my hands on one good ass dbol like that. You're lucky lol. Shit makes me feel like the fucking hulk.


----------



## Rage Strength (Jun 14, 2013)

I did get terrible headaches though. I could hear my head pulsing at night.


----------



## RISE (Jun 14, 2013)

yea bro I feel that right now haha.  I also got winded today doing hammer curls, thought I was gonna pass out.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 14, 2013)

RISE said:


> yea bro I feel that right now haha.  I also got winded today doing hammer curls, thought I was gonna pass out.



25mg of dbol shouldn't do that. Get your heart checked out. BP, rate etc.


----------



## RISE (Jun 14, 2013)

JM750 said:


> I agree. I was running heavy doses of drol/dbol/test and tren and there were days I was so damn lethargic I couldn't get out of bed. I literally wanted to die on those days. I dropped everything and just started to run test alone for a while. I was running 200mg of drol and 50mg of dbol per day. the stuff i had was pharm shit. I can't see how 25 mg of dbol is going to do this to you? But I guess everyone is different.



Dude that sounds like a harsh cycle!  Yea I've never used dbol before, but have used Tbol with no problems.


----------



## RISE (Jun 14, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> 25mg of dbol shouldn't do that. Get your heart checked out. BP, rate etc.



I would rather just drop it.  I just had all that stuff done 2 wks ago and it's not cheap when you don't have health insurance.


----------



## JM750 (Jun 14, 2013)

Rage Strength said:


> Dbol did this to me. It also made me more vascular and stronger than an ox. I could feel my head pulsing every minute. I felt like the fucking hulk. I was running 50-75mg Ed too though. Wish I could get my hands on one good ass dbol like that. You're lucky lol. Shit makes me feel like the fucking hulk.



They are easy to get. I run these ones from Thailand.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 14, 2013)

JM750 said:


> They are easy to get. I run these ones from Thailand.



them blues are awesome!


----------



## RISE (Jun 14, 2013)

hahaha and their shaped like fuckin hearts


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 14, 2013)

RISE said:


> hahaha and their shaped like fuckin hearts



there called blue harts


----------



## JM750 (Jun 14, 2013)

Those are the real deal boys.  The pinks are from SB labs and the blue hearts are Dronabol fro Berich. Both 10mg


----------



## Dtownry (Jun 14, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> them blues are awesome!



Now see...that's called teasing.  Damn that looks good.


----------



## Rage Strength (Jun 14, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> them blues are awesome!



You're making me crave a dbol smoothie lol.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 14, 2013)

JM750 said:


> Those are the real deal boys.  The pinks are from SB labs and the blue hearts are Dronabol fro Berich. Both 10mg



The blue hearts are ok... I've had better UGL. But they're accurately dosed I suppose


----------



## JM750 (Jun 14, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> The blue hearts are ok... I've had better UGL. But they're accurately dosed I suppose



Really? Every url caps or liquid oral I ever got sucked ass.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 14, 2013)

JM750 said:


> Really? Every url caps or liquid oral I ever got sucked ass.



My guys are the shit


----------



## ken Sass (Jun 14, 2013)

JM750 said:


> They are easy to get. I run these ones from Thailand.


i think i just came


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jun 14, 2013)

RISE said:


> Anyone ever feel like shit when on dbol?  I've noticed that after I take it I feel like utter dog crap.  Headaches, nausea, getting winded really easily when working out and tension in my traps is what I've been feeling lately.  Only been on it a little longer than a wk, and thinking of dropping it.



man I couldn't take it either,after about a week and a half,i felt the same way,tired,lethargic,sick headaches etc and I dropped it


----------



## Azog (Jun 14, 2013)

Have you changed anything else recently? I started a CKD with some ECA thrown in on Monday...I felt like complete ass all week. I have since dropped both. Could be something other than the dbol...


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jun 14, 2013)

Everyone responds differently to different compounds but the side effects I get form d-bol are water retention which I have no problem with and feeling like a monster in the gym.  and thats on a 50 mg dosage around an hour and half before I go lift.  I love d-bol.  i've had liquid and caps and got great results from both.  wouldn't mind trying some of those blue hearts too lol.


----------



## RISE (Jun 14, 2013)

only thing else i'm running is test and mast.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jun 14, 2013)

I don't know what to tell you brother.  as suggested earlier try splitting the dosage up and if it doesn't work drop it.  maybe dbol just isn't for you.


----------



## RISE (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm just gonna say it's not for me.  I would rather feel great and kill it in the gym than feel like shit the first month of my cycle and be a bitch in the gym.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jun 14, 2013)

do your thing bro!  good luck.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jun 14, 2013)

RISE said:


> I'm just gonna say it's not for me.  I would rather feel great and kill it in the gym than feel like shit the first month of my cycle and be a bitch in the gym.



on a side note... experiment with different compounds dude.  a few guys on here really like halo.  i've never tried it but only heard awesome reviews.  maybe try it or drol.  i felt better on dbol than drol but everyone is different so just try all of them lol.


----------



## goodfella (Jun 14, 2013)

RISE said:


> don't think it's estro bc I'm using a low dose of letro atm.  Going to taper off of it soon to see how well the Masteron controls it, I ordered aromisin not too long ago so if my estro rises I'll start using that.



Could be the letro to be honest. Idc who or wut you guys say, letro shouldn't be used as a AI. My two cents.


----------



## Patriot1405 (Jun 14, 2013)

Personally I can't use letro, crashes my E, too fast. Shit I have almost a full bottle my doc prescribed that I won't use. Doing really well with aromisin at 12.5 m/w/f


----------



## JAXNY (Jun 14, 2013)

Doesn't sound like the Dbol should make you
Feel like that. I've taken Dbol many times in the
Past. Russian ones in the foil packs. Never
Felt like shit or tired. Same with Anadrol from 
Syntex way back. Never felt like shit but 
It can and will make your head pound. 
Although I did recently take some UGL 
Anadrol, capsules. And that did make me feel
Tired and like shit. So I'm going to say maybe 
It's something some of these UGL's are using.


----------



## JM750 (Jun 14, 2013)

JAXNY said:


> Doesn't sound like the Dbol should make you
> Feel like that. I've taken Dbol many times in the
> Past. Russian ones in the foil packs. Never
> Felt like shit or tired. Same with Anadrol from
> ...




I ran the syntax Hemogenin drols back in the 90's and they were amazing.


----------



## trim (Jun 14, 2013)

I had very similar side as you did when taking dbol.  It also shot my blood pressure through the roof too at just 25mg.  I dropped it after about 2 weeks. Anavar is more my speed, just cant handle dbol for some reason.


----------



## RISE (Jun 14, 2013)

yea I'm guessing it has to be the Dbol, bc right after I took it is when I started to feel like shit.  This was at about 11 am, by that night I felt great.  It's been the same way for a few days, except today I have not taken it and feel fine.  

Thanks for you're help and recommendations guys, guess it's just not for me.


----------



## JM750 (Jun 14, 2013)

RISE said:


> yea I'm guessing it has to be the Dbol, bc right after I took it is when I started to feel like shit.  This was at about 11 am, by that night I felt great.  It's been the same way for a few days, except today I have not taken it and feel fine.
> 
> Thanks for you're help and recommendations guys, guess it's just not for me.




This is a perfect example why to only add 1 compound at a time. Especially if you have never use it before. I laugh at these guys who wanna run 3 different thing on their first go around.


----------



## JAXNY (Jun 15, 2013)

JM750 said:


> I ran the syntax Hemogenin drols back in the 90's and they were amazing.



That's about the same time I was doing, in the 90's
LOL. Sure was the best!  I haven't  been able to find
Anything close to it these days.


----------



## JM750 (Jun 15, 2013)

JAXNY said:


> That's about the same time I was doing, in the 90's
> LOL. Sure was the best!  I haven't  been able to find
> Anything close to it these days.



Me neither. Mine came straight from Brazil 
Here is a pic of one of the boxes I kept.


----------



## RISE (Jun 15, 2013)

JM750 said:


> This is a perfect example why to only add 1 compound at a time. Especially if you have never use it before. I laugh at these guys who wanna run 3 different thing on their first go around.



Not sure where you got that this was my first go around?  I've done 5 cycles total, just never done Dbol before.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jun 15, 2013)

RISE said:


> Not sure where you got that this was my first go around?  I've done 5 cycles total, just never done Dbol before.


and I wont ever touch it again Rise lol


----------



## RISE (Jun 15, 2013)

haha ditto brother


----------



## username1 (Jun 21, 2013)

I had similar reactions on dbol, I thought maybe it was just me. I had my BP in control but, at the gym towards the end of my workouts I would get light headed, nauseous and need to throw up. Even out of the gym I felt like wanting to dry heave all the time especially when it came to food, I couldn't eat anything, had no appetite. I was very lethargic all the time but, I also had estro issues with bunk armidex so I was trying to fix that at the same time, just felt like sleeping all the time. Worst cycle ever (was only second cycle though), I never gained a single pound obviously since I couldn't eat. 

I ended up stopping the dbol 3 weeks in and it's been a little over a month since I ended the cycle. I'm back on TRT dose and some how in the last couple weeks have put on 4 pounds, at least more than my gains on that cycle lol I'm probably not going to run dbol again, had good luck with var and test my first blast, will probably just stick to that.


----------



## NJGuy (Jun 26, 2013)

I only use Dbol for front loading ... But have run Dbol at least a dozen cycles honestly I feel great on it. You taking milk thistle every day? Or some other liver aid.


----------



## RISE (Jun 26, 2013)

yea I was taking milk thistle.  I havent been off Dbol for a couple weeks and feel fine now.  I guess my body doesnt agree with it.


----------



## RISE (Jun 26, 2013)

have* not haven't


----------



## Gt500face (Jul 24, 2013)

The first few days on dbol I felt like I had just gotten hit with the flu. I didn't want to move and my whole body ached. It went away after a few days and I only experienced back pumps later on.


----------

